# Region Categories.



## Michael Morris (Mar 6, 2005)

I've set the categories for this forum into geographical areas.  To save space abbreviations on most names were used.  Here's what they mean.


*US - New England:* Maine, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Vermont, *New Hampshire* and Conneticut.
*US - (NY / NJ / PA):* New York, New Jersey and Pennsylvania
*US - (MD / DE / VA):* The states of Maryland, Delaware, and Virginia
*US - (NC / SC / GA):* The Carolinas and Georgia
*US - (FL / AL / MS):* Florida, Alabama, Mississippi
*US - (WV / KY / TN):* West Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee
*US - (MI / OH / IN):* Michigan, Ohio, Indiana
*US - (IL / WI / IA):* Illinois, Winsconsin, Iowa
*US - (LA / AR / MO):* Louisianna, Arkansas, Missouri
*US - (NM / TX / OK):* New Mexico, Texas, Oklahoma
*US - (CO / KS / NE ):* Colorado, Kansas, Nebraska
*US - (MN / ND / SD):* Minnesota and the Dakotas		
*US - (WY / CO / UT):* Wyoming, Colorado, Utah
*US - (CA / NV / AZ):* California, Nevada, Arizona
*US - (WA / OR / ID / MT):* Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana
*US - (AL / HI):* Alaska and Hawaii
*Canada (YK / BC):* Yukon Territory and British Columbia
*Canada (NT / AB):* Northwest Territory and Alberta
*Canada (SA / MB / NU):* Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Nuyavut
*Canada (ON / PQ):* Ontario and Quebec
*Canada (NL / NB / PE / NS):* Newfoundland & Labrador, New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island and Nova Scotia

The other country & regions are self explanatory and there are tags for chat and Play by Post games.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 6, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I've set the categories for this forum into geographical areas.  To save space abbreviations on most names were used.  Here's what they mean.
> 
> *US - (AL / HI):* Alaska and Hawaii
> 
> ...




Are we expecting Alaskan Gamers and Hawaiin Gamers to travel to each others locations to game?


----------



## Troll Wizard (Mar 6, 2005)

You should add (DC, MD, VA) to cover the Washington Metro Area.

You can actually have people from West Virginia, Virginia, and Maryland within 15 minutes of each other.  A small group I played in three years ago had WV, VA, MD and DC members all within an hour of each other.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 6, 2005)

Guys, this is an approximation and I only have 30 blocks to work with. No matter how it's set up some folks are gonna live near the borders of two of these zones.

Besides shouldn't that be "15 minutes or 2 hours, depending on the time of day"?


----------



## msd (Mar 6, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> New England:[/b] Maine, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Conneticut.




Poor New Hampshire...must have gotten sold to Canada...


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 7, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> Poor New Hampshire...must have gotten sold to Canada...




Oops.  Well, they know where they're at (1st post editted).


----------

